# The Canon Cinema EOS C200 Mark II will arrive in April [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2020)

> Canon will be updating the Canon Cinema EOS C200 in or around April ahead of NAB 2021. The new camera will share some things with the Cinema EOS C300 Mark III.
> Canon Cinema EOS C200 Mark II Specifications:
> 
> Same sensor as the Cinema EOS C300 Mark III
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## marathonman (Dec 1, 2020)

4:2:2 8 Bit is *******!


----------



## HarryFilm (Dec 1, 2020)

marathonman said:


> 4:2:2 8 Bit is *******!



12-Bit RAW IS DOOOOOOOOMED I TELL YOU !!!! UTTERLY DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED !!!!

It's now all 16-bits per channel 64-bit RGBA/YCbCrA colour FULL RAW -- ALL THE TIME !!!!!!!!!

V

P.S. Nikon is DEFINITELY DOOOOMED

V!


----------



## BroderLund (Dec 1, 2020)

EF or RF mount?


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 1, 2020)

The 3 digit Cinema bodies are likely staying EF. 2 digit bodies for RF. What's weird is that in theory, the C200 sits at about the same price as the C70. So you can get the DGISO crop sensor in either body with different native mounts. What's odd is what the other specs listed so far seem to differ from the C70. Like slower top end frame rates. Maybe the C200-2 is gonna get priced VERY aggressively? I can't enough of a market that would go for this over the C70 if they will both be in the $5 - 6k range... unless the C200 is going to have a lot more in other feature sets like maybe SDI out etc... Granted it's a nice upgrade if you have a C200 now and I would assume the touchscreen and other peripherals will be compatible..... but the rumor states it's gonna be LESS modular... Sooooo .... Weird. UNLESS... they drop this puppy at $3999 or something. Otherwise the C70 with the speed booster for a total of about $6000 seems like a much better way to go if the C200-2 is gonna stay in the $6k range.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 1, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> EF or RF mount?


If it is an update to the C200, then EF.


----------



## Mark3794 (Dec 1, 2020)

"Same sensor as the Cinema EOS C300 Mark III" This is big, DGO in a kinda affordable camera


----------



## mariosk1gr (Dec 1, 2020)

This update doesn't make sense... Three cameras with the same sensor, almost same carabilities in 3 different prices between 5.5k and 10k. Its definately weird! If its an EF mount then it must have a ton more options than c70 to worth to upgrade. You can't beat C70 with 0.71x adapter by any means. I hope C200 to have some adavanced technologies and Rf mount to worth the upgrade!!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 1, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> EF or RF mount?


I hope Canon still does swappable mounts but with more options like Z Cam does.
EF, PL, RF, EF-M, and FD.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 1, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> "Same sensor as the Cinema EOS C300 Mark III" This is big, DGO in a kinda affordable camera


C200B is $4K USD.
The regular C200 costs exactly the same as C70 which has DGO.
Canon said they were going to lower the price of C200 but my guess is that they mean Mark I. 
Canon needs something with RAW in this price range to fight the RED Komodo 6K.


----------



## cpreston (Dec 1, 2020)

The only way this makes sense to me if it an RF mount camera with a similar body style as the C70. Basically a unibody C300 III.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Dec 1, 2020)

This and a C90? It'll be wonderful if Canon fills out their cinema line with more options. As a current C200 owner, I've been tempted to sell it and pick up the C70, but the lack of a viewfinder, removable grip, and SDI held me off. I like that Canon is playing around with feature combinations to see what sticks. If the C200 II gets a more unified body, I hope it gets an integrated screen but retains that wonderful removable grip.


----------



## OTMT (Dec 1, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I hope Canon still does swappable mounts but with more options like Z Cam does.
> EF, PL, RF, EF-M, and FD.



I'd be curious to know why they wouldn't just do an RF mount and make official adaptors for PL and FD. "Swappable" seems a bit too fiddly for Canon and would overcomplicate things considering how tech heavy the new RF lenses are. 

Overall, a new EF-mount anything is a bit of a head scratcher considering the cross-compatability of EF and RF.

What would be really cool, I think, is a an RF to RF Speedbooster. Although maybe they might be concerned with people forgoing the R5/R6 for the R/RP + speedbooster.


----------



## jvillain (Dec 1, 2020)

I am curious to see what format this takes. The C70 has shown that there isn't really that much need for a large body unless you are flexing.


----------



## Tidy Media (Dec 1, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> EF or RF mount?


yes


----------



## padam (Dec 2, 2020)

I think the C500 Mark II, C300 Mark III and C200 Mark II will be compatible with an RF-mount conversion that was rumored earlier. The old C200 won't be.
It also overlaps with the earlier EOS C50 rumour which suggested a C200 sensor, but maybe that's how the C200 sensor lives on.


----------



## marathonman (Dec 2, 2020)

April 1st is CR4 for release date. 16K is confirmed. 240fps at 480p is rumored. Florence Cathedral is clearly domed!


----------



## sanj (Dec 2, 2020)

Yawn


----------



## wilsberg (Dec 2, 2020)

With the NAB-Announcement you are wrong:
NAB is moved from april to 09.10. und 13.10.2021 in Las Vegas.


----------



## Twinix (Dec 2, 2020)

jvillain said:


> I am curious to see what format this takes. The C70 has shown that there isn't really that much need for a large body unless you are flexing.


Some just need full size XLR or SDI, in the same way you have gigantic broadcast, on the shoulder, cameras that.


----------



## BroderLund (Dec 2, 2020)

Hoping for it to be with RF mount to give it the flexibility that the C70 has. EF/RF S35 look, or EF full frame look.


----------



## BroderLund (Dec 2, 2020)

> More a unibody design than the modular design of the C300 Mark III


For those less informed. What does "unibody" mean in this context? More like the C70? So no detachable screen, EVF output, and no 1st party V-mount battery expansion?


----------



## peters (Dec 2, 2020)

I guess it will have an EF Mount but also an RF Adapter which can be screwed tightly in place. Like the C70, which is the perfect option for the mount in my opinion


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 2, 2020)

OTMT said:


> I'd be curious to know why they wouldn't just do an RF mount and make official adaptors for PL and FD. "Swappable" seems a bit too fiddly for Canon and would overcomplicate things considering how tech heavy the new RF lenses are.
> 
> Overall, a new EF-mount anything is a bit of a head scratcher considering the cross-compatability of EF and RF.
> 
> What would be really cool, I think, is a an RF to RF Speedbooster. Although maybe they might be concerned with people forgoing the R5/R6 for the R/RP + speedbooster.


C300 and C500 are swappable between PL and EF.
No DP is going to want to have a $25K Zeiss Master Prime depend on a $200 adapter.
Mounts are far more secure.
For everyday lenses than swapping via adapter would be much faster.
Mirrorless cameras can theoretically have interchangeable mounts for any lens.
The only reason the Canon can't retrofit an RF mount to C300 or C500 is that the built-in ND filters are too large.
That is strictly for mounting.
I doubt autofocus would work.
Since Z Cam does not have built-in ND there can be a lens mount for any lens.


----------



## bandido (Dec 2, 2020)

NAB 2021 is scheduled for October.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 2, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> For those less informed. What does "unibody" mean in this context? More like the C70? So no detachable screen, EVF output, and no 1st party V-mount battery expansion?


C200 is just C200B with an attachable top-handle and monitor.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 2, 2020)

padam said:


> I think the C500 Mark II, C300 Mark III and C200 Mark II will be compatible with an RF-mount conversion that was rumored earlier. The old C200 won't be.
> It also overlaps with the earlier EOS C50 rumour which suggested a C200 sensor, but maybe that's how the C200 sensor lives on.


I highly doubt it.
Nobody thought Canon was going to be able to fit ND filters in C70 but Canon pulled it off.
C300 and C500 were not designed with that in mind.


----------



## MaxDiesel (Dec 2, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> C200 is just C200B with an attachable top-handle and monitor.


.. and permanent rear viewfinder on the C200 vs the C200B


----------



## another_mikey (Dec 2, 2020)

A CR3 rumor for a dedicated video camera that only garners 27 comments - where are the multi-million posters who were bashing the R5 only for video shortcomings? I thought everything was going video for the next generation of gear buyers and that is why we saw the deluge of video commentary. Isn't this a camera worth paying attention to for them? The world is a weird place.

I am loving my R5 so far. I do plan to try out the video at some point, but about a month into owning it and I have not tried it out yet. So not being a video shooter I guess I am not able to judge these trends. Seems strange to me though.

ML


----------



## OTMT (Dec 2, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> C300 and C500 are swappable between PL and EF.
> No DP is going to want to have a $25K Zeiss Master Prime depend on a $200 adapter.
> Mounts are far more secure.
> For everyday lenses than swapping via adapter would be much faster.
> ...




Well of course you don't want a super expensive lens depending on a relatively cheap adapter, but looking at the official EF-RF speed booster, it's certainly very possible to make an adapter that securely attaches to the camera body with screws. 

I also doubt that retrofitting would be possible even without the ND filters because their would probably need to be some electronic hardware and software mods as well. Not to mention that canon seems to prefer pushing new products rather than retrofitting/updating old ones.

Either way, I doubt that very many people are attaching a 25k zeiss master prime to a C200-tier camera.


----------



## sean3d (Dec 2, 2020)

I wouldn't mind spending a little more than the price of the c70 for SDI, genlock and RAW in a slightly larger form factor. I can't stretch to the C300III so it could hit a sweet spot for me. Anxiously awaiting my c70 preorder - Shipping November! Wait! December!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 2, 2020)

another_mikey said:


> A CR3 rumor for a dedicated video camera that only garners 27 comments - where are the multi-million posters who were bashing the R5 only for video shortcomings? I thought everything was going video for the next generation of gear buyers and that is why we saw the deluge of video commentary. Isn't this a camera worth paying attention to for them? The world is a weird place.
> 
> 
> I am loving my R5 so far. I do plan to try out the video at some point, but about a month into owning it and I have not tried it out yet. So not being a video shooter I guess I am not able to judge these trends. Seems strange to me though.
> ...


Those are the people who were waiting on A7S III and complaining about every other camera.
They want a videocentric camera in a mirrorless photo camera body with solid autofocus.
I hope they are happy and we are done hearing from them for a while
C70 also fits the bill.


----------



## jesusislovely (Dec 5, 2020)

This is very exciting!


----------



## telemaque (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello to all
Any price indication or the price discussions were only speculations? 
With or without EVF?
Thanks for your fedback


----------



## telemaque (Feb 10, 2021)

another_mikey said:


> A CR3 rumor for a dedicated video camera that only garners 27 comments - where are the multi-million posters who were bashing the R5 only for video shortcomings? I thought everything was going video for the next generation of gear buyers and that is why we saw the deluge of video commentary. Isn't this a camera worth paying attention to for them? The world is a weird place.
> 
> I am loving my R5 so far. I do plan to try out the video at some point, but about a month into owning it and I have not tried it out yet. So not being a video shooter I guess I am not able to judge these trends. Seems strange to me though.
> 
> ML


Mike,

I am one of these People interested in videography who owns a bunch of EF L lenses.
I did not comment on any video specs of any Canon body since the launch of the R5.

That debate became way too hot for no reason.

However, it is the company Canon who presented the R5 as a video killer with 8K blabla.
It was a marketing mistake to position it this way.

R5 seems to be a fabulous still camera with exceptional AF system. All people shooting stills love it.

The videographers must look at another body if their main interest is video.
Canon seems to consider this audience seriously.
C70 is obviously a fantastic video camera and the C200 mark ii might be another interesting option.

So I continue to read CR with huge interest.

So we are here !


----------



## telemaque (Feb 10, 2021)

OTMT said:


> Either way, I doubt that very many people are attaching a 25k zeiss master prime to a C200-tier camera.


You are right. This people works with Arri camera as shown in the last post about Sundance festival. But for documentaries C300 mk ii was the camera.


----------

